

Amazing Encounters – Apollo 13's Fred Haise - ColinWright
http://spacekate.com/2014/amazing-encounters-apollo-13s-fred-haise/

======
ColinWright
I had the honour of meeting and chatting with Fred Haise. He's my 5th Apollo-
era astronaut, and while they've all been different, there's been a lot in
common. They've been absolute gentlemen, and gentle men, quietly spoken,
quietly passionate, and slightly embarrassed. TK Mattingley was the one for me
- "We've been wheeled out to meet every new president." He's embarrassed to be
one of the visible people out of the 400 thousand that worked to make it
happen.

I now have a slide rule[0][1], signed "Fred Haise - Apollo 13 LMP"

I'll be keeping that.

========

[0] I have several - this one has a blank section, and it's not one I use
much.

[1] Should "slide rule" (a) have a hyphen, (b) be one word, or (c) be two
words (as shown)?

